

Apple to replace Aperture and iPhoto with 'Photos' next year - kreek
http://9to5mac.com/2014/06/27/apple-to-replace-aperture-and-iphoto-with-photos-for-os-x-early-next-year/

======
0x006A
Sounds like they are about to repeat the Final Cut + iMovie to Final Cut X
disaster.

